# old Forgecraft kitchen knives. Looking for information please.



## billpenn47 (Sep 2, 2020)

old Forgecraft kitchen knives I picked up. 6 and 8 in. blades. So much confusing information out there about forgecraft. Wanting to know how to tell the age and value.

THANKS Bill


----------



## PappaG (Sep 2, 2020)

search this site. you will find lots of useful information and history


----------



## billpenn47 (Sep 2, 2020)

PappaG said:


> search this site. you will find lots of useful information and history


Thanks for the reply, but I don't see a link or anything to go to? OH! your talking about here. I looked around in here but couldn't find much. I'll try again. THANKS


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 2, 2020)

Search results for query: forgecraft







www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## PappaG (Sep 2, 2020)

try harder. History on Forgecraft knives; please educate me


----------



## soigne_west (Sep 2, 2020)

History on Forgecraft knives; please educate me


I have a sudden interest in forgecraft knives and would like to know more about their history. I can remember them from when I was a kid. I think that they may have been sold at K-Mart and other retailers in the '70's. If I were a bettin' man I'd say they were made in Japan. The simplicity of...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## daveb (Sep 2, 2020)

Of the two you pictured, the boning knife can be given a little love and will make a nice knife to have. I've two, one with my kitchen gear and one in my deer cleaning kit. Your's looks to be in good shape but will have little to any collector value. 20 bucks maybe, pimp it with a nice $100 handle and a blade thinning, regrind and sharpening and it might be worth 40. Do this all yourself and you've got a boning knife you can brag on.

I have their full lineup and will use the chef knives occasionally. The butcher works well as does the boner above. I've never been able to find anything the slicer does well.


----------



## billpenn47 (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the input. I think what I have were made in the 50's, going by the logo and information I got on here. Values are somewhat iffy. Looking on ebay, tells me about $15 each. Won't be putting the grand kid through collage. LOL
THANKS
Bill


----------

